# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj një shok të vjetër

## PYETESORI

kerkoj nje shokun tim te vjeter e ka emrin mario mbiemrin sdua ta them por do jap nja ca shpjegime per te 
ka qen ne shkollen jakov xhoxha ne fier klasa e 8c e cila ka mbaruar ne 1996=1997
kush ka qen ne ate klas duhet ta njohoj

----------


## Brari

ska shkolle jakov xhoxha mor pyts..
edhe bufi e di se kemi pasur nje shkrimtar te madh nga myzeqeja qe quhej Jakov Xoxa.. 

si ka mundesi te mos e dish kaq gje..

fara lule dielli vetem ke ngren ne shqiperi.. ske pare kurre nje librari.. te pakten vitrinen..

----------


## kris3006

ky djali mos ka nje moter mesuese fizike ne mos gaboj qe po pyes???

----------


## PYETESORI

> ska shkolle jakov xhoxha mor pyts..
> edhe bufi e di se kemi pasur nje shkrimtar te madh nga myzeqeja qe quhej Jakov Xoxa.. 
> 
> si ka mundesi te mos e dish kaq gje..
> 
> fara lule dielli vetem ke ngren ne shqiperi.. ske pare kurre nje librari.. te pakten vitrinen..


ne radh  te par shkolla jakov xhoxha eshte ne fier
gjithashtu  eshte edhe shkolla e muzikes aty ngjitur por nese sdi  mos fol kot se ca kam ngrene un puna ime sa per libra nuk e di kush ka par me shum ti apo un ? 
edhe sdua te di sa ke par ti thjesht  mos ofendo me kunja se ste ofenoj kush nese sdi gje mos fol kot flm 




> marr nga krisi [ky djali mos ka nje moter mesuese fizike ne mos gaboj qe po pyes???


jo vlla

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

mos e ka jakov xhoxhi emrin shkolla?

----------


## [Perla]

_Atehere sa per sqarim per te gjithe Shkolla "Jakov Xoxa" ose ndryshe 'shkolla e muzikes' dhe Andon Xoxa 8-vjecare. Mos i beni corap gjerat. Mbiemer 'Xhoxha' nuk existon nder shkollat e Fr._

----------


## alnosa

> kerkoj nje shokun tim te vjeter e ka emrin mario mbiemrin sdua ta them por do jap nja ca shpjegime per te 
> ka qen ne shkollen jakov xhoxha ne fier klasa e 8c e cila ka mbaruar ne 1996=1997
> kush ka qen ne ate klas duhet ta njohoj


Mos ka jetuar gje tek lagja Kastriot afer stadiumit ?! meqe mbiemrin nuk po na e thua ..

----------


## PYETESORI

> Mos ka jetuar gje tek lagja Kastriot afer stadiumit ?! meqe mbiemrin nuk po na e thua ..


ka jetuar ne kufi te lagjes kastriot vitet e fundit dmth afer lagjes apollonis eshte i shkurter edhe flok geshtenj

----------


## engjulli_peje^

> mos e ka jakov xhoxhi emrin shkolla?


Se kuptoj pseshkruani kot . Ai eshtene kerkim te shokut te tije Por Me te dhenaTE PAPLOTESUARA
Ne Fier njohe shume mario une.
Nese ti jep te dhenat e plota munde te maresh ndonje informacion me te plote 
Shkolla Quhet Jakov Xoxa ose Shkolla E Muzikes.
Dhe ndodhet ne Lagjen Pedagogjike ose PRan gjimnazit te ri.

----------


## EDUARDI

> kerkoj nje shokun tim te vjeter e ka emrin mario mbiemrin sdua ta them por do jap nja ca shpjegime per te 
> ka qen ne shkollen jakov xhoxha ne fier klasa e 8c e cila ka mbaruar ne 1996=1997
> kush ka qen ne ate klas duhet ta njohoj


Nese do te japesh te dhena me shume per personin qe kerkon besoj qe dhe Antaret do te mundohen te te ndihmojne me dicka ne lidhje me temen tende.
Por me kte qe thua ti kerkoj Marion e qe ka mbaru kte shkolle nuk e besoj se do nxjeresh gje ne drite vecse do te vij koha qe do te te mbyllin temen.

Shkruaj dicka me teper emer, mbiemer etj etj dhe do te maresh nje pergjigje pozitive..

Besoj se me kupton


Edi...

----------


## KOKASHTA

> kerkoj nje shokun tim te vjeter e ka emrin mario mbiemrin sdua ta them por do jap nja ca shpjegime per te 
> ka qen ne shkollen jakov xhoxha ne fier klasa e 8c e cila ka mbaruar ne 1996=1997
> kush ka qen ne ate klas duhet ta njohoj


O shoku po thuja emrin dhe mbiemrin shokut dhe mbaroi muhabeti.
Cjan kta shqiptaret mer aman...nuk e thone emrin per motive sigurie, sikur te gjithe punojne ne C.I.A, F.B.I ose K.G.B

Hajt shnet plako. E gjetsh sa me shpejt.

p>S po ja pate harruar emrin shokut me mir thuaj keshtu se s1esht turp.

----------

